# Fraternal Greetings from the GLoLA



## Bryan (Aug 4, 2009)

*About Me:*







*W. Bryan Price, Grand Organist 
Grand Lodge of Louisiana F&AM*
and Grand Representative to the GL of Ceara Brazil​
_Photo: Take at Etoile Polaire Lodge No. 1 F&AM, 
New Orleans, Louisiana, Est. 1794 Chartered 1812_​


*
Etoile Polaire Lodge No. 1 F&AM - Plural Member (Red Lodge)
Downsville Lodge No. 143 F&AM - Plural Member 
Eastern Star Lodge No. 151 F&AM - Past Master 2003 and 2009
Rosemary Lodge No. 278 F&AM - Past Master 2007.  
West Monroe Lodge No. 419 F&AM - Plural Member 
Pelican Civil War Lodge No. 1861 F&AM - Charter Member

____________

Palestine Chapter No. 55 O.E.S. - Past Patron 1997 and 1998

____________

Member of: AASR
Valley of Monroe, Orient of Louisiana

____________​
Member of: YR 
Winnfield No. 59, RAM Winnfield, Louisiana
Winnfield No. 43, CM Winnfield, Louisiana
Bethlehem No. 20, KT Winnfield, Louisiana

____________

Ocupation: Liscensed Funeral Director and Deputy Coroner​*____________

*Morticia: My 1949 Cadillac Superior Hearse*







*Visit my homelodge website by clicking this link:*
*Eastern Star Lodge No. 151 F&AM - Winnfield, Louisiana*


Grand Lodge of Louisiana Free and Accepted Masons​


----------



## RJS (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome Brother Bryan!! I am certain that you will find some other familiar faces running a muck around this site!

Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## C_Cabra (Aug 4, 2009)

Howdy Bryan!  That's one sexy looking hearse and a very distinguished you in that snapshot.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome Brother! Nice Car


----------



## JEbeling (Aug 4, 2009)

My dad had a junk yard.. ! one afternoon after school my dad told me and my brother to go pick up a junk car in the garage at the old funeral home.. ! well it was a hearse.. ! and in great shape.. ! we clean it up and wax it and he was going to take it to the prom.. ! he went by to pick up his date and she would not get in the hearse.. ! he had to come home and change cars.. ! we drove it all over the country to Little League games and the kids love bailing in and putting all their equipment in and pulling up to the park for a game.. ! the hurst look a lot like that one.. ! Great Picture... ! sent it to my brother.. we had a great time tonight talking about the Hearse.. ? thanks.. !


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard Brother.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Bryan (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you brethren for the very warm welcome.   

I look forward to getting to know those that I haven't had the good fortune of meeting previously.

I have additional photos of my 1949 Cadillac hearse if anyone is interested.  Let me know and I'll post them.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 5, 2009)

HECK YES, Post them in the Photo area then give us a link to the album. If you need help ask. That is awesome. Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome Right Worshipful!

Come see us at  Covington 188 next time you're in Southeast Louisiana.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 5, 2009)

I certainly will.  Thanks for the invite.


----------



## webstermason (Aug 6, 2009)

I attended an open air degree in La. a couple of years ago. Do you know if another is planned for this year?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 6, 2009)

webstermason said:


> I attended an open air degree in La. a couple of years ago. Do you know if another is planned for this year?




Saturday 10/03/09 10:00AM - Athens Lodge #136 - 3rd Annual Open Air Master Mason Degree. Location is on Tulip Rd, Athens, LA The only passport needed to enter is to be a Master Mason in good standing and a current dues card.  You will be able to purchase a delicious lunch of fried catfish with all the trimmings for $7.00 per plate.  Please bring an apron to wear from your lodge.  Past Masters may wear their aprons is so desired.  A map below is included below for easy directions to the site.  You can also call any of the numbers provided below for more information.

Bro. Greg Greeson, W.M.: 318-353-7012

Bro. Perry Anderson, P.M., Sec.: 318-258-5170

Bro. Kenneth Volentine, Jr., P.M.: 318-258-3274

(Submitted by Perry Anderson- PM/ Secretary)


----------



## Dana (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome and the herse is GREAT.... when I was a kid my Grandad was a member of the Suez Shrine and they had an old herse the turned into a chuck wagon ....It was great.  Thanks for stirring up happy memories :~) ...


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome Brother! It's great to see you here.


----------

